# Seerosensamen



## IS68 (17. Apr. 2010)

*brauche Hilfe bei Seerosensamen*

Hallo werte Hobby-Gartenteich-Mitglieder!

Ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und hätte da mal ne Frage.
Von meiner Mutter bekam ich Samen von einer Seerose. Nu weiß ich nicht wie und was man bei der Aussaat brauch und beachten soll. Könnte mir jemand helfen?

vielen Dank


----------



## axel (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Seerosensamen*

Hallo IS68

:willkommen

Es wäre schön  wenn Du uns einemal Deinen Teich mit Fotos in  "MeinTeich und ich" vorstellen würdest .

Ich hab was zu Deiner Frage gefunden was Dir weiter helfen könnte. Schau mal

http://shop.seerosenwelt.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&products_id=150

Hab aber auch beim suchen gelesen das sich nicht alle Seerosen so vermehren lassen.
Versuch es einfach und Berichte uns 

Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

lg axel


----------



## IS68 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Seerosensamen*

Hallo Axel,

danke für den Willkommen-Gruß und für Deine Hilfe. 
Ich werde dann mal mein Glück versuchen und wenn Erfolg eingetreten ist, hier berichten.
Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich habe ich nicht. Aber vom letzten Jahr. Werde mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.

mfG  Ingo


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Seerosensamen*

Hallo,

bei Samen von winterharten Seerosen ist es ganz wichtig dass die Samen sofort nach der Ernte in Wasser gelagert werden. Wenn die Samen auch nur kurzfristig austrocknen ist die Keimfähigkeit dahin.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Seerosensamen*

Hallo Ingo.

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren direkt nach dem Aufplatzen der Kapseln N.tetragona ausgesät. Einfach in lehmhaltiges Substrat und ganz leicht abgedeckt. 
Gekeimt hat es erst im nächsten Frühjahr, dafür aber recht reichlich. Leider haben bis heute nur 2 "Babys" überlebt. 

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich eine vergammelte Seerosen-Knospe mit Samen aus dem Teich gefischt. Die Samen sahen jedoch nicht so schön frisch aus wie die ersten. 
Mal sehen, ob etwas daraus wird. Manchmal experimentiere ich gern ein wenig...


----------



## IS68 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Seerosensamen*

vielen Dank für die Tip's. Dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen.

Gruß Ingo


----------

